# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > برنامه نویسی مرتبط با بازی و گرافیک در VB6 > سوال: استفاده از تصاویر png در vb6

## ali190

باسلام و عرض خسته نباشید
دوستان امکان داره سئوالم تکراری باشه ، ولی با این وضعیت جستجوی سایت نتونستم مطلب مورد نظرم رو پیدا کنم و این بود که مجبور شدم سئوالم رو دراینجا مطرح کنم
من به دلیل اینکه در فرمهام از theme استفاده کردم مجبورم در picture box هام از تصاویر png که با پس زمینه Transparent استفاده کنم
در کارهای قبلی من در واقع عکس png ام رو به فتوشاپ میبردم ، مطابق با اندزه عکسم یک صفحه new ایجاد میکردم و دقیقاً رنگ background فرمم رو بک گراند اون صفحه new میکردم و در نهایت تصویر png ام رو روی اون صفحه new جاگذاری میکردم و کارم رو با فرمت bmp سیو میکردم
ولی در این پروژه چون دارم از theme در کارم استفاده میکنم نمیتونم از این ترفند استفاده کنم
آیا راه و روشی وجود داره که من بتونم در یک picture box یا image از تصاویر Transparent با فرمت png یا ico (آیکون) استفاده کنم؟
(بازهم عذر خواهی میکنم اگر سئوالم تکراری بود)
یاعلی

----------


## ali reza mansoori 2

بیشتر جستجو می کردی حتما پیدا میکردی
فکر کنم این برنامه کارتو راه بندازه

----------


## ali190

سلام
کامپوننتی در این زمینه وجود ندارد؟
ممنون

----------


## parselearn

با سلام
اولا فقط كنترل image هست كه قابليت ترانسپرنت رو داره در كنترلهاي پيشفرض VB6 در مثالهايي كه ديدم از png استفاده شده از كنترل picturebox استفاده شده است كه قابليت ترانسپرت رو نداره
يا بايد كدي باشه كه حالت ترانسپرنت را ايجاد كند

پروژه اي هم كه ضميمه شده كامپوننت استفاده از تصاوير png هست!
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...l=1#post740004

----------


## butterfly8528

سلام 
*استفاده از آیکون های PNG در Button  ها !!!*

  موفق باشید .

----------


## returnx

اینم کامپوننت برای باز کردن PNG...
در ضمن بجای فرمت PNG مشه از فرمت GIF هم استفاده کرد...

----------


## warrior_hamed

سلام 
عالی بود :تشویق:

----------

